# Any ideas?



## ClintW (Apr 9, 2015)

Found this by the river. Was buried in the sand part way. The stump from which it was cut was just up the bank a 100 ft, so its not too old. Really hard stuff. And can barely see the growth rings. This piece is about 2" across. The rest, up to maybe 6" is still there. It was still frozen in when I grabbed this piece.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 9, 2015)

These are good pics but I can't tell anything. Maybe one of our sawyers will recognize it, otherwise you're going to need a closer-in shot of the face grain and a good cleaned up end grain shot.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 9, 2015)

My first thought from the coloring is hickory... but there's no bark to validate that.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 9, 2015)

Is the pith a soft, full pith or chambered pith. You said the wood was hard. Could you guess at the Janka rating? First gance, Juglans genus, Butternut, second guess would be the Populus Genus, but hardness would disqualifiy them.


----------



## ClintW (Apr 10, 2015)

I'll have to get out this weekend and get a pick of a live tree. There are hundreds of them in the park by my house. Most are pretty small, more bush like. 

Janka rating I have no clue. I would say its comparable to oak. Just a guess. I tried to cut into it with my knife and it reminded me is Osage orange how tough and hard it is to cut into.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2015)

Its Sunday morning, been checking in all weekend long to see additional pictures. I thought only women teased.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClintW (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry, Forgot how impatient women can be sometimes
First two are of a small bush/ tree. Last is the lower portion of bigger one. I'm guessing maybe mountain laurel. Has the right kinda look from what I saw online.


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2015)

I don't know what it is, but I've got a mountain laurel in my front yard and it looks different than that. Tony


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 12, 2015)

I can see how Mt. Laurel bark is similar; however, Mt. Laurel is an evergreen. In the north it reaches 10-15 feet tall, often clumps in habit and rarely exceeds 5" inches DBH. Your previous barkless photos also show dimpling like that of Mt. Laurel, but the pith and heartwood did not match.

Two genus come to mind. _Euonymus_ and _Lonicera_. Amur honeysuckle is one of the largest honeysuckles that have naturalized in the USA. More common south of interstate 80 and sporadically north of 80, in urban areas. It can often reach 20' feet tall and 6-8" inches DBH.

The second, also non-native and a little less invasive, European Spindle tree. It can reach 30' or more feet in height and up to 12" inches DBH. Density and wood color would make me lean toward Honeysuckle. If Honeysuckle, milling the wood releases the same smell as that given by the flower. Sweet aroma.

Was there any thorns or spines on the upper trunk or fine branches? Did you look in the leaf litter and remove those you know to better focus on your unknown ID possibilities?

Next step, wait 3 more weeks and take a few pictures of the leaves. There are a few others I have in mind but not worth wasting your time. The leaves may answer the question. Keep us informed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 6, 2015)

Ok Clint,

Its been 3 weeks. Do you have leaves on your trees yet? If so, maybe this weekend, you can stroll down by the river,(avoid the man living in the van) and snag some leaf samples of the unknown, and post them for us. Or maybe not...

Mark...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2015)

Mark,

Thanks for your persistence in this. You're really the excellent wood ID asset to the site that I knew you'd be, particularly since you know a lot about those "tree" things that are a mystery to me.

One of the things you'll see, if you haven't noticed it already, is that while you and I get all interested in doing a wood ID, the folks who have the wood sometimes get wrapped up on other things and don't get back to us as quickly as we'd like. Mostly it does happen but it can take a while, so this kind of reminder is good.

I, of course, always do exactly what I say, exactly when I say I'll do it and never keep anyone waiting

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ClintW (May 6, 2015)

Sorry I kind of forgot about this. I am almost 100% sure its Amur Honey Suckle. Its leaves came in the first of any tree/bush. And I guess its a problematic invasive species in the area. I'll try to get a pic this weekend, but I think your first guess was on the money @Mr. Peet


----------



## ClintW (May 8, 2015)

Here are some shots of the leaves.


----------



## HomeBody (May 8, 2015)

That first pic looks like Hop hornbeam. Gary


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 8, 2015)

Amur honeysuckle, _Lonicera mackii_. Looks like you'll have flowering in 7-10 days. Some plants flower pink, red, burgundy, orange and yellow. However most are the common white. The wood is prone to heavy checking with some warp and twist action. Yes, very hard, density .65 -.7 on average. Great find.

MR Peet

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------

